# Bleu Taylor opinions



## koast123 (Apr 18, 2019)

Im about to hire him, im just thinking about it.

Id like to know some of your reviews. Im looking to pack on mass, is he as good as i read? Is it worth the money?

Im bulking good and slow but i want a little extra.

Just write your experience or friends experience.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 19, 2019)

Keep us posted if you do hire someone. Love to hear your results.


----------



## koast123 (Apr 19, 2019)

Do you know how can i contact Matt Porter?


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 21, 2019)

koast123 said:


> Do you know how can i contact Matt Porter?



He's a member over at PM. You may try to Google search him too.


----------



## Victory (May 8, 2019)

Who did you decide to use?


----------



## SURGE (May 11, 2019)

I know one guy who is being trained by Bleu and he is very happy with the results.


----------



## ASHOP (May 13, 2019)

SURGE said:


> I know one guy who is being trained by Bleu and he is very happy with the results.



There are a handful of very good coaches out there currently.


----------



## Victory (May 14, 2019)

I was reading Pinkton's thread on promuscle the other day and I saw he is being trained by Bleu Taylor. He has made a lot of progress especially in the last year.


----------



## AGGRO (May 21, 2019)

Isn't this guy big on slin?


----------



## striffe (May 24, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> Isn't this guy big on slin?



Protocol?


----------

